Ask HN: Why did my Cofounder Search post get flagged? - IamGhost
======
minimaxir
From FAQ:

> Can I post a job ad?

> Please do not post job ads as story submissions to HN.

~~~
IamGhost
So where is the best place to submit if not on the story submissions?

Simply just a misunderstanding because I did read that before posting this. I
just didn't think a cofounder search was the same as a job ad, as its not a
paid position.

~~~
minimaxir
A cofounder is still a job.

The intended vector is the whoishiring posts at the beginning of each month.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

~~~
IamGhost
Think i'll have to find an alternative that seems to be for people looking for
paid positions. I'm looking for a early stage cofounder - equity only.

Any suggestions?

